
Memories – a multipart demoscene demo in only 256 bytes - kken
http://www.sizecoding.org/wiki/Memories
======
stallmanite
The 256 byte category of demos is inspirational. The idea that a relative
handful of symbols that you could write on a sheet of notebook paper and view
in its entirety could produce minutes of video and sound is hard to wrap my
mind around.

To save anyone else the clicking here’s the video

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Imquk_3oFf4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Imquk_3oFf4)

